# miniDSP nanoAVR HD HDMI Audio Processor Review Discussion Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

*miniDSP nanoAVR HD HDMI Audio Processor Review Discussion Thread*​

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=25417[/img]
nanoAVR HD MSRP: $249
Available From miniDSP
*by Wayne Myers*


*Introduction*

The miniDSP nanoAVR HD is a recent introduction from the company that has brought us an entire family of audio DSP products in recent years. I was intrigued by the concept of the nanoAVR as soon as I heard about it, and was anxious to have a chance to review a unit.

When it first came out, it was called the nanoAVR 8x8. Now miniDSP is calling it the nanoAVR HD. And the prices just dropped from the initial $299 to $249.


*Description*

As the name suggests, the unit is very small, a mere 1.22 x 6.34 x 7.87 inches in a sturdy metal chassis. The product puts its focus on the heart of AVR communication, the HDMI interface. There are two HDMI inputs and a single HDMI output. That is the grand total of signal I/O for the nanoAVR. There is a USB connector and an Ethernet connector, for connection with a configuration control computer, Windows-based. Once configuration is complete, the nanoAVR can run stand-alone if desired, with one of four saved configurations selected from the front panel. The front panel is ultra-simple, a single push button and eight indicator LEDs, a group of four showing the selected configuration and a second group of four showing selected input and unit status.


*miniDSP nanoAVR HD HDMI Audio Processor Review.*​


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great review, Wayne! This looks like a worthy replacement for the BFD!


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

thanks for the review, ill put it on the list for the dedicated room and sell my 2x4. also like the fact they put a separate just for lfe


----------



## jjk43 (Dec 1, 2015)

Wayne,
I want to implement some room correction. How do you work bass management in conjunction with the nanoAVRHD(DL)?
thanks, jjk43


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

jjk43 said:


> Wayne,
> I want to implement some room correction. How do you work bass management in conjunction with the nanoAVRHD(DL)?
> thanks, jjk43


There is a nanoAVR HD plugin which has the bass management built right in. All of the input channels can be selectively turned on to go to the bass management channel, where crossover and levels and delay and EQ can be set as you wish.

With the Nano AVR DL, bass management is not an option within the unit, as all of the processing is dedicated to DiracLive. There is an LFE channel with separate target curve, level, delay, etc, but no mixing from other channels within the unit.


----------



## jjk43 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for hitting back.
So if a person wanted both DL and BM, it would be necessary to buy two units, one for each function?
If you were to choose, in a Home Theater scenario (bluray film and directv only), which would be more important?
In the above Home Theater scenario, is BM all that critical? Would accomplishing post DL BM be a show-stopper? I have full range DT Mythos mains and smaller DT for center/surrounds.
The only other option I can think of is the Emotiva XMC-1 where presumably the BM would be processed prior to DL.
Thank you sir.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

There are debates about bass management being pre-Dirac or post-Dirac. Pre-Dirac, you are EQing your subwoofer(s) directly, as with the DDRC-88A following an AVR, and that seems to be the ideal, but Post-
Dirac can be made to work, too.

There are many users of the nanoAVR DL who follow it with an AVR including bass management, and are happy with the result. I am one of them. There is a healthy discussion of these matters in another thread, starting about here.


----------



## jjk43 (Dec 1, 2015)

AcRa,
Thanks.
I have read that thread.
The thing with the 88 though is that there is A-D-A conversion involved.
Interesting theoretical debate as to what should get priority: avoiding conversions, BM sequence, multiple nanos.
As of today, I am going to stick with avoiding conversions.
Good job leading the discussion and thanks.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

jjk43 said:


> AcRa,
> Thanks.
> I have read that thread.
> The thing with the 88 though is that there is A-D-A conversion involved.
> ...


At this time, that is probably the way I would lean myself.

Wishful thinking, hopefully before too long mini DSP will come out with a nice 8 channel unit with HDMI in and out Plus analog out , bass management, equalization, delay, and Dirac live with 96 kilohertz sample rate processing. I will bet a lot of people would snatch those up.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

AudiocRaver said:


> At this time, that is probably the way I would lean myself.
> 
> Wishful thinking, hopefully before too long mini DSP will come out with a nice 8 channel unit with HDMI in and out Plus analog out , bass management, equalization, delay, and Dirac live with 96 kilohertz sample rate processing. I will bet a lot of people would snatch those up.



...hummm...indeed !


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> At this time, that is probably the way I would lean myself.
> 
> Wishful thinking, hopefully before too long mini DSP will come out with a nice 8 channel unit with HDMI in and out Plus analog out , bass management, equalization, delay, and Dirac live with 96 kilohertz sample rate processing. I will bet a lot of people would snatch those up.


The Emotiva Emersa EMP-1 seems to be the real deal here. Prepro+Dirac at $899.
MiniDSP team, aren't you gonna compete?


----------

